# Kayak buiding questions



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

O was thinking of making a kayak but there are a few questions i have before i get started. I have a bunch of walnut sapwood and other wood scraps that i would like to get rid of and i was thinking they would work on the kayak. Would 1/4 thick walnut make the kayak way to heavy? Also is it ok you use pieces that are not the full lenght you need and just but 2 pieces together to get the lenght? I had a hard time finding detailed into on how to build one. How much would fiberglass and resin cost for a 9' kay?


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Kevin,

Never built a kayak but I'm wondering if you could finger-joint the ends of shorter pieces to get the longer lengths you need. As long as these joints fall on the ribs of your hull .......?????

Set up your router table with a finger joint bit and leave the set-up alone so your finger-joints are consistant through-out the project.

Disclaimer: Do not rely on my advice without confirming its soundness with a reliable source familiar with the art of building watercraft. Having said that good luck with your project, keep us posted on your progress and don't forget to wear a PFD.

Jeff


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Check out Kudzu's posts.
johnep


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

*kayak*

Hi Kevin
Last year I built my first kayak using "Blue Heron Kayaks, Kayak Foundery software". Mine was 16' made from mahogany, but you can use anything. they have a forum for just kayak builders. I would also buy "The Strip-built Sea Kayak by Nick Schade". I got mine on amazon for about $10. Mine only used 2 1/2 gallons of epoxy and four lenghts of glass the lenght of the boat.
Good luck
Paul


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, I've built a few kayaks. First, if the whole thing is walnut it will be very heavy. Probably beautiful, and likely still lighter than a tupperware boat, but much heavier than other wood options.

Second, for shorter pieces you're much better served with a scarf joint than a butt joint. The bond will be truly continuous then, and you won't have to worry about weak spots that are really only supported by your fiberglass.

PaulL's advice about Nick Schade's book is good... it's a fantastic book. I would say you should be able to build with considerably less epoxy than 2 1/2 gallons, though, especially for a 16 foot boat. That will also add a lot of weight to your boat. Great looking boat, though, PaulL. Welcome to the forum.

Kevin07, do you have any ideas about design styles or size? What do you plan to do with this boat?


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

FrankP is right, walnut would make a heavy boat. I love the look of mahogany, but my kayak weighs 58 pounds.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

By contrast to PaulL's boat, mine is 18' 7" long and weighed only about 38 pounds. Mine was a stitch and glue (will now be hybrid with a strip deck and S&G hull) so that may account for a difference in weight, but the primary difference will be wood type and the amount of epoxy used. (I used slightly over 1 1/2 gallons for a much longer boat. -- Of course mine is also in the shop for repairs and a new deck but none of those were absolutely necessary.)

My recommendation would be to use the walnut as accents on some white cedar or very light ERC, or possibly even something like basswood. That's what I'm doing with my new deck. Walnut and mahogany accents on white cedar. The cedar will arguably hold up better to the moisture and will definitely be dramatically lighter in the final weight. On the order of 10-15 pounds lighter at least, for a boat similar to Paul's.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am planning on using it mosly for fishing on moving water. Id like to have something stable enough to stand in. I was hoping to be able to bouild one faily cheap and without having to dish out big money for plans. Dont have any cedar at the moment Can you make them out of white pine? I have about 1100 bf of that sitting im my basement.

Paul that kayak looks amazing


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

*Kayak Plans*

Hi Kevin
Go to Blue Heron Kayaks and download the kayak foundery software for free! You can design your own kayak like I did and upload your plan to the forum. People from all over will help you to biuld a boat to suit your needs perfectly. 
Paul


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just checked out the site and downloaded the software. Thanks for the help they have some really good information there.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Blue heron is a great site. I can't say I ever really liked kayak foundry much but it's probably the best one out there for hobbyists, in my opinion. There's another one called bearboat which will also do the trick, but I don't know if that's still being supported or not. I don't think it's as full featured as kayakfoundry.

I'd generally recommend against the white pine, but if you have it available, it will most definitely work. Again, heavier than Cedar, but it will be lighter than walnut. Biggest issue I would think would be finding good clear pine... can't have any knots in it for boat building. That said, you can always cut knots out and scarf pieces as necessary to get clear stock to work with and build a fine boat.

Here are some great books for building (and designing) skin on frame and S&G boats that you can use as basis for coming up with a design. Then you can build it as a stripper, skin on frame, or stitch & glue.

"Building the Greenland Kayak" by Christopher Cunningham
"Building a Greenland Kayak" by Mark Starr
"Building Skin on Frame Boats" by Robert Morris
"Wood and Canvas Kayak Building" by George Putz
"The New Kayak Shop" by Chris Kulczycki


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

If you want to stand up, will need an out rigger float. Fairly easy to make and hang from a couple of poles.
My Dad made one from sheet alloy, a couple of bamboo poles (obtained from a trolleybus depot) and deck clamps cast from old aluminium rivets.
No pic as over 60 years ago.
johnep


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

johnep, there's no reason for an outrigger to be able to stand up in a kayak. I can stand in my 20" wide boat, my daughter could stand in her 18" wide boat, when it was still big enough for her. Designing a wide, stable boat that doesn't require an outrigger is trivially simple, it's just not a common "custom boat" request. All the sit-on-top style boats out there are very wide (~29 or 30" sometimes wider) and flat bottom boats that you can dance on top of if you see fit. 

The trade-off is with a boat designed for such, you're not going to get decent speed or maneuverability and it's likely to be heavy because of the added material.


----------

